# Christmas Babies! Prancer,Blitzen,dasher & Rudolph



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

:fireworks:Well I got my Christmas wish folks

:cart: This morning 25/12/12 at 10am and 10.30am Prancer and Blitzen were born

They will be joining thier other two half brothers Rudolph and Dasher born 22/12/12

Pics to Follow

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats !! Love their names , how sweet !
Merry Christmas


----------



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

*Rudolph and Dasher*

:fireworks::baby::baby:Rudolph, Dasher and moma other side of my baby shelter

Thanks for your kind words Laura


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Look at the proud mommas and happy babies!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas, beautiful babies! I'm falling in love with boers so much. 
I also just realised you're from Australia as well.  *wave*


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I'm glad you're in Australia... I didn't want to have to give you the news that it was still Christmas Eve! They're such pretty babies! All boys?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww i'm so happy for you. Congrads!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Ha. Momma's got her eye on you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are so adorable  
You gotta love those Boer babies , lol.
Mommas look so very proud of themselves 
Beautiful babies !!


----------



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for your comments. Yes they are all boys.... My fifth boy in a row this kidding season. Makes the next girl even more precious


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. What a great gift from Santa.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, how special! What a fun Christmas present! Next year we are going to try to have kids from Thanksgiving to Christmas. I can't stand waiting when everyone else has kids! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definite sweetie pies! Congrats!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They are so cute and I love all of their names!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, what a great gift


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Great Christmas gifts


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Aww congrats! I couldnt think of a better Christmas present!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous babies! I have to say, that last pic you posted is hilarious the way mama is watching you LOL 
Is Rudolph the dark headed baby? If so....I'm so in love! That color and those LONG ears! 
Such beautiful babies!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

So cute!


----------

